
Report: 74% of Billionaire wealth comes from rent-seeking - simonebrunozzi
https://shadowproof.com/2016/03/27/report-74-of-billionaire-wealth-from-rent-seeking/
======
pink_dinner
"those heavily reliant on the state, like oil, gas and mining, gambling, or
forestry, and industries that involve a lot of imperfect information and
market failures, like finance, IT, and the music and fashion industry."

So NONE of the billionaires in those industries create any value? I just don't
agree.

How about the hundreds of thousands of people that are now employed as a
result of this 'rent-seeking' behavior?

